# where to buy frozen ducks



## fishn (Jul 24, 2007)

Any suggestions on where to buy frozen ducks, and how much should they cost, including shipping? Also, how long do you keep a bird after it's thawed, and how/where do you keep it after it's thawed (refrigerator, re-freeze it, etc)? 

Thanks, this is new to me but need to working with birds.


----------



## simcoe mtn (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm not sure where to buy already dead frozen ducks. But I know at hunt tests they will sometimes give away the used birds from the day. My ducks I will thaw, and refreeze. and then rethaw for the next time I need them.. In my experience you know when the duck is ready to become coyote bait.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Grocery store??


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

where do you live? i have a source for you in Maine, but if you live too far away it wouldn't work out.-Paul


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I keep mine in the fridge for about a month before they get to the point I need to toss them. I like them a little stinky since you will see that in many club training events. In the summer not quite as long...


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

fishn said:


> Any suggestions on where to buy frozen ducks, and how much should they cost, including shipping? Also, how long do you keep a bird after it's thawed, and how/where do you keep it after it's thawed (refrigerator, re-freeze it, etc)?
> 
> Thanks, this is new to me but need to working with birds.


Pm me.......Jim


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Frost Waterfowl Trust in Georgetown, SC - http://www.frostwaterfowl.com and
Whispering Wings, Inc., Hanover, IL. (815) 591-3512 both use to carry them.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I was thinking check with your state's game and fisheries, in Virginia they list all the game farms that raise birds, you may have some local you can pick up and shoot your dog some live flyers before sticking them in the fridge/freezer..


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pat Puwal said:


> Frost Waterfowl Trust in Georgetown, SC - http://www.frostwaterfowl.com and
> Whispering Wings, Inc., Hanover, IL. (815) 591-3512 both use to carry them.


That is Whistling Wings.......


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

I just receicved and order of frozen mallards. Nice ducks.

Contact:
Mark Kilppert
Whistling Wings
Po box 1-A
Hanover IL 61041
815-591-3512

Regards
Duckdon


----------



## dinah (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Paul -- I know this is an old post, but was wondering if you still have a source for ducks in Maine? I live in NH and train with someone who just moved to Maine, so we can pick up locally (well, more locally than from Illinois or South Carolina). Thanks!


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

dinah , google search foggy ridge game birds in Maine. Jim


----------



## dinah (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks, Jim!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Check on Craigslist for domestic ducks. They will still stink like a wild duck, and if they're going to be dead anyway, what's the difference (unless they are white!). You might find them cheaper too. Don't tell them you are buying them to train with. some of them don't like that....


----------



## mitcheasom (Jun 24, 2020)

*Frozen Mallards*



fishn said:


> Any suggestions on where to buy frozen ducks, and how much should they cost, including shipping? Also, how long do you keep a bird after it's thawed, and how/where do you keep it after it's thawed (refrigerator, re-freeze it, etc)?
> 
> Thanks, this is new to me but need to working with birds.


Glad you are using the real training bird. Great buy now for frozen training birds is from Easom Farms. You can get 4 frozen mallards for $45 plus shipping. Great deal! Give me a call at 229-815-2645 and I will share the website.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

mitcheasom said:


> Glad you are using the real training bird. Great buy now for frozen training birds is from Easom Farms. You can get 4 frozen mallards for $45 plus shipping. Great deal! Give me a call at 229-815-2645 and I will share the website.


Another option is to do what Dennis Voight shows in a Retrievers Online article:
If you hunt or know a duck hunter, wrap the breasted duck with duct tape.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

MissSkeeter said:


> Another option is to do what Dennis Voight shows in a Retrievers Online article:
> If you hunt or know a duck hunter, wrap the breasted duck with duct tape.


Zip ties work well too.


----------

